# Replacing Wall Drywall But Leaving Textured Ceiling



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Best thing you can do is get rid of the textured ceiling.
You would have to sand the texture off at least a few inches to get the tape on, trying to get the old texture to match will be a real chore. Most often you end up having to redo the whole ceiling.
Another simple easier way may be to just use crown or cove molding.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Come on Joe! Depends on what kind of texture you have and whether the ceiling is in decent shape. If it is popcorn, scrape it off. If it is knockdown and you like it? Leave it alone. You probably will not be able to scrape it off. 

Drywall, tape and mud the walls. Pick some nice trim to transition between ceiling and wall. Caulk, prime and paint.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=showproduct&id=151
put this along the top of the drywall. 
mud it.
tear away the bead
caulk the corner


----------



## knight508 (Sep 8, 2012)

I did recently finish putting up some ceiling paint and it does look really fresh so I will be keeping it. The trim idea actually sounds pretty tempting. That fancy trim-tex stuff is a bit confusing, not sure which way it actually goes on. Thanks for the input!


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

you glue and staple it to the top of the drywall and skim it out with mud. the tear away strip is so mud doesnt get on the ceiling. once its done pull the strip giving you a finished edge


----------

